# Drywall lift



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I'm going to pick up a drywall lift. I really don't do a whole lot of big drywall jobs, but it would come in handy for those basement ceilings and stuff like that. I have a job coming up that involves hanging almost all the first floor ceilings in a house myself, so I figured now would be a good time to grab one. 

Anyway I see some that are $500-$700 then some are as cheap as $140. Is there anything to stay away from on these things? It looks like there are two different kinds, some have a cable and some don't?

I really won't be using this thing all the time, but I hate renting.


Thanks, Dave


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Might get some grief for this but I have the harbor freight drywall lift and thinks it works really well. I hang up to 150 boards a year with it and it hasn't let me down for the last 5 years.

Cole


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I won't tell anyone cole:laughing: 
Thats acctually the one I was looking at for as little as I will use it. I have never used one before so I just wanted to make sure what I should look for.


Dave


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have used the hf one and its ok. Our local rental place has a very very nice one for $25/day so that is the one I use.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm I never really priced renting one, I am a tool horder though:laughing:. Although for $25 its a lot easier to store the thing when I'm done!

Or maybe even buying one used from the rental places, I've bought a couple things over the years from them. 

Dave


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We did this one years ago. We do not hang very much drywall so for us it's fine. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-15-Drywa...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae7e1c3aa


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> We did this one years ago. We do not hang very much drywall so for us it's fine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-15-Drywa...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae7e1c3aa


That is identical to mine.

http://www.harborfreight.com/drywall-panel-hoist-69377.html

Get the 20% off coupon and it is dang cheap.

Cole


----------



## jgar (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> We did this one years ago. We do not hang very much drywall so for us it's fine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-15-Drywa...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae7e1c3aa


Same here . It works great for the few times a yr its used.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, 

Ok so it looks like for my use I will be just fine woth the cheaper one.

There is only one problem with the harbor freight store closest to me. The hilti store is right up the road. So in my mind the money I save I can put towards more tools:whistling


Dave


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> That is identical to mine.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/drywall-panel-hoist-69377.html
> 
> ...


So it is! When we got ours harbor freight wasn't anywhere close to our area, nor I had I ever heard of them. I would have no reservation about that one. Now if I was a full time installer, then a high dollar one would probably make more sense.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

The one we have was around $200, and has been used quite a bit with no problems :thumbsup: I can't remember if it came from HF or not though


----------



## shivers20 (Feb 16, 2009)

I purchased one off amazon for $160 (red colored lift) works great and cheap!


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

if available, just have someone help you hold the sheet up and save $$$


----------



## LapanneDrywall (Sep 5, 2012)

I got mine on Ebay Professional Series Lift goes up with Extension around 15 Ft. Tripod legs & Good Strong Arms. Cable Lift Yellow $180 yr1.5 ago! Still Works Like New. Simple to assemble Not really heavy & It's a Back Saver Who Cares What Stupid People Think. lol I Cut Labor Cost & Saved Money in The End & Did The Job Faster.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

This is kinda funny seeing I'm comming up on 3 whole houses of hanging sheetrock so last Wednesday I called harbor freight they told me that they had 1 in stock for $200 so I drove over to Syracuse 40 min. Away and get there and ask if they could get a hoist from out back. The girl goes out back then comes back and finds me and says they don't have Any. the one they have is the display, and they can't give it to me because it's screwed to the table. So anyways I wasn't a happy camper. Drove home and ordered one on eBay $150 with free shipping and it apparently is the slowest shipping in the world and won't be here till the 4th


----------



## shivers20 (Feb 16, 2009)

Best $150 you spent! Seriously, dont hang boards without a lift, your back and head will thank you for it haha


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the panel lift I bought about 12 yrs ago. paid 750 bux for it back then. but best money I ever invested on a drywall tool.
its priceless when working alone. and has more then paid itself off by now.
I don't think harbor freight had them back then. or I would have probably given their version a shot too.
true drywallers always bust my nuts for it tho. well. bummer.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Forty yrs of hanging.........never used one yet. :whistling


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I never had my drywall lift come to work with a hangover.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I have one but don't use it just for drywall. I prefer to work alone and also have a consulting business that is apt to interrupt me at any time. Recently, I was installing the ceiling on a large wraparound porch and got interrupted (phone call - contractually obligated to answer/respond) no less than 5 times. Mine is a cheapy I got off eBay for under $150 (including shipping). I like that it doesn't ***** at me to hurry up and fasten the damn sheet.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Forty yrs of hanging.........never used one yet. :whistling


I always let someone else do those, too...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

dkillianjr said:


> Anyway I see some that are $500-$700 then some are as cheap as $140. Is there anything to stay away from on these things? It looks like there are two different kinds, some have a cable and some don't?


Some are better than others, but if you work alone they're all good. I even made one out of wood for my older sister - she was hanging all her drywall on her ~2600 sqft house, but has shoulder problems, so she couldn't turn the crank. I set it up to use a hoist to power it, worked well.


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

Ive got the harbor freight one and have only one complaint. The only thing I didnt like was that out of the box the cable was kinked, causing a nightmare with pulleys and whatnot. I replaced the cable and have hung 500+ sheets with no problems. 

Paying 20 bucks for a beefier cable, was much better than paying $500+ more for a paint color and a name brand sticker.

Iam pretty sure its the same model as the "red one" on ebay.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

The only down side I can see with the cheap one is if you ever do a 12' ceiling it won't go high enough. If you don't find that a problem I would go for it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine finally came today


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

That's the one I use. Hasn't let me down yet I also got the extension for higher ceilings. Had it 2years now just watch out the black ends pop off so glue them all on


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

EarthQuakens said:


> That's the one I use. Hasn't let me down yet I also got the extension for higher ceilings. Had it 2years now just watch out the black ends pop off so glue them all on


I was looking into getting the extension but I don't need it for any of the houses I'm doing right now. And I'll slap some pl on it tomorrow, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

I haven't used mine yet either! I thought I would need it for a Victorian home we were doing but it reaches almost everything you'll do. Makes life super easy especially cutting out lights. I put a little chalk on the light lift it into place drop it then cut them perfect


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys. 

I don't mind hanging 8's on a ceiling myself, but this one I got coming up is pretty long and a smooth ceiling so 12's it is. I figure for the money the lift costs it will be easier than using deadmen. Maybe I will make some money on the job:laughing:


Dave


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

EarthQuakens said:


> I haven't used mine yet either! I thought I would need it for a Victorian home we were doing but it reaches almost everything you'll do. Makes life super easy especially cutting out lights. I put a little chalk on the light lift it into place drop it then cut them perfect


That's a good idea. I'll be using that


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

No problem just crank it up tight to the ceiling.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Forty yrs of hanging.........never used one yet. :whistling




If mine broke I would call it a day. :thumbsup:


----------



## shivers20 (Feb 16, 2009)

Make sure you put it outside for a day or two, those black protective rubber end caps stink, they stunk up the whole house I was workin in. They stink real bad and leave black marks on your drywall.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not knocking them at all. When I started hanging in 73 there were a couple guys that hung all there own houses by themselves, with lifts. I still think about those guys every time a thread comes up about lifts.

Just stating a fact that I never have used one in 40 yrs of hanging.

And using chalk chalk to mark the back of the board..............................................I'm not even going there.


----------



## pibe (Jan 21, 2013)

Big Shoe said:


> I'm not knocking them at all. When I started hanging in 73 there were a couple guys that hung all there own houses by themselves, with lifts. I still think about those guys every time a thread comes up about lifts.
> 
> Just stating a fact that I never have used one in 40 yrs of hanging.
> 
> And using chalk chalk to mark the back of the board..............................................I'm not even going there.


Thats impressive that youre still hanging in your late 50s(?) and have no problems with your body. :thumbup: Have seen a guy in his 60s lift 2 sheets of 5/8 by himself and toss em on a truck , there are some beastly people out there. Is this by yourself or with a partner? I think that if you go through all the motions properly when hanging your body is definitely going to be fine. Just imagine its a bit safer to use a lift for a lot of people who dont or havent had experience hanging full time. Have only ever had one issue myself when i was carrying a 12 footer 5/8 and tripped off a stack of board. Back was in a ton of pain for a week but that was it fortunately.

Out of curiosity, when you do hang by yourself without a lift. When you are hanging the lid do you just slam the sheet up there or do you tack something onto butt of the previous board to use as a sleeve(that is what i do) or what?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

pibe said:


> Thats impressive that youre still hanging in your late 50s(?) and have no problems with your body. :thumbup: Have seen a guy in his 60s lift 2 sheets of 5/8 by himself and toss em on a truck , there are some beastly people out there. Is this by yourself or with a partner? I think that if you go through all the motions properly when hanging your body is definitely going to be fine. Just imagine its a bit safer to use a lift for a lot of people who dont or havent had experience hanging full time. Have only ever had one issue myself when i was carrying a 12 footer 5/8 and tripped off a stack of board. Back was in a ton of pain for a week but that was it fortunately.
> 
> Out of curiosity, when you do hang by yourself without a lift. When you are hanging the lid do you just slam the sheet up there or do you tack something onto butt of the previous board to use as a sleeve(that is what i do) or what?


I always had a 3 to 9 man crew working with me. Never had a need for a lift. And now when I do need a hand I'll get someone to help me. And I'll hang up to eight footers by myself by screwing a ledger board to the wall. And sleeve like you mentioned. 

My full bore hanging days ended after car accident in the early 90's. Came back doing punch out work,supervising and service workfor yrs. and now been doing my own thing for several yrs.

Still hang/finish a lot of board. Specializing in renovations,water damage and repairs.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I picked up some drywall pole lifts ....and clips they work great:thumbsup:


----------



## underwoodhi (Feb 14, 2013)

EarthQuakens said:


> I haven't used mine yet either! I thought I would need it for a Victorian home we were doing but it reaches almost everything you'll do. Makes life super easy especially cutting out lights. I put a little chalk on the light lift it into place drop it then cut them perfect


Rotozip will save you on that costly chalk. And time but what is that worth?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

underwoodhi said:


> Rotozip will save you on that costly chalk. And time but what is that worth?


A gallon of chalk is 9 bucks.


----------



## underwoodhi (Feb 14, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> A gallon of chalk is 9 bucks.


Keep your eyes peeled, I catch it on clearance for $3.99 @ hd sometimes. :jester:


----------

